

Crystal - Better Ruby, compiles to native code - johnx123-up
https://github.com/manastech/crystal

======
crazydiamond
Looks interesting. \- How about programs that are using other gems. What is
the coverage of the standard libraries? \- Does it over enough to write
command line programs using fileutils, File, Dir, IO ? \- Are there samples of
some large programs that compile ? \- Any benchmarks of performance ?

